
Rich Hickey's “A History of Clojure” Has Been Accepted at HOPL-IV - dragandj
https://twitter.com/richhickey/status/1216731050975682560
======
the-alchemist
Awesome! Anyone have a copy of the paper/presentation? Or is it not allowed to
be distributed prior to the conference?

